# NFS Carbon "file 00000000.256 cannot be transferred"



## rahuliyer1996 (Mar 3, 2011)

I can't understand the problem with my installation copy in nfs carbon. whenever i install it reaches till 100% and shows the following message:

The file 00000000.256 cannot be transferred. click retry to copy this file again.


This is the problem with which i'm feeling troubled. 

my stem specifications are;-

processor: AMD ATHLON 
SPEED: 2.8Ghz
RAM: 2GB

i think the specifications are enough, please tell me the reason why it does not install completely. Thankyou very much in advance.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Hello and welcome to TSF!*

have you tried seeing if the game is actually installed? It might still have worked. It seems as though a temp file isn't being moved properly. Try making sure that your firewall and anti-virus are not blocking the game. Try copying the DVD onto the HDD and installing from there.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

the file is actually located in the game's DVD
it seems that the DVD is a bit scratched
try to copy the DVD contents to your Hard Disk and try to install from there


----------

